

Stats Confirm It: Teens Don’t Tweet - dtap
http://mashable.com/2009/08/05/teens-dont-tweet/

======
alexgartrell
I've wrapped up what I think common conceptions of teens toward twitter are.
Keep in mind, I've been 20 for 5 whole months now (on Friday), so I'm not
_technically_ a teen. That said, it was recent enough to remember what I and
others thought about it then.

What's important to remember is that we all grew up on Facebook, so I'm going
to explain things about "twitter" as a Facebook user. They might not all be
accurate, but they are all more or less believed.

RT/Re-tweeting is analogous to seeing an interesting facebook status, and
copying it to yours. Even if it's spectacular, at best, people won't care, and
at worst, you're seen as unoriginal.

@'ing It's like using your status message to say something to a friend. You
don't need to do that, people don't care what you have to say. Instead, write
on their wall. It still shows up in minifeeds and people can still see it
(more private messages go through facebook messages), but it doesn't have the
undertone of "EVERYONE should know what I'm saying to you" (maybe it should?)

Tweeting in general - Tweets are analogous to facebook statuses. The thing
about statuses though, is that no one reads them. I know almost no one who
bothers to keep their status up to date. On the other hand, people are
tweeting every 10 minutes during "important events".

If you want to provide a narrative, use pictures. I'd much rather look at an
album then see "Just got to the party" "It's kind of lame" "Now we're dancing"
"Everyone's so messed up" "Now we're at Denny's"

Among teens I know, only the most vain and the most geeky have twitter
accounts.

------
tumult
_the analytics firm additionally claims that over 90% of TweetDeck users are
over 25, making it unlikely that there are masses of uncounted young people on
third-party Twitter apps_

That's because most of the people using TweetDeck are those let's-do-
marketing-on-whatever-is-hot-this-week people. 30 accounts spewing stuff about
Web 2.5 or SEO or Pepsi or whatever.

~~~
ivankirigin
Just because those people use Tweetdeck doesn't mean most people use Tweetdeck
are like that. They have such a large userbase that this kind of statement is
both false and trolling.

~~~
tumult
I'm glad you took my comment at face value.

For more inside information, make sure to follow @frito-lay on the Twitter.

[a 37-year old keyboard monkey peers into his screen, wondering if he followed
the marketing company's form correctly]

